# New betta question,, at the pet store



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

New betta question. I found this adorable delta betta. He is light blue and brown splotches. I cant figure out how to post pic from ipad. Sitting outside petstore. Trying to decide. Do you think something is wrong with him or could be just his color. He is surely marble light blue and lighter blue with brown in fins too. I think im gonna go back in and get him. What do you think.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

It is most likely natural coloring.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

He could just have weird coloring...I would love to see his pic, he sounds intersting


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Too late to save me from buying him..... I swear i will not look anymore!!:lol:

Can't wait to get him home and check him out. Will post the photos as soon as i get him settled. He'll have to go into something smaller for the first few days, but certainly not as small as his bowl:-D


----------



## BethsBettas (Apr 13, 2012)

Pictures!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

LOL, can't wait how he looks like


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

ok... here are the pictures.. these are from the pet store cup .. he's not quite ready for him home photos... Tell me if you think he is precious???


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah, that's just his color. :3c kinda like a dragon scale who's just not a full dragon.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh wow look at him. I know you didn't ask for names, but he looks like Pixels to me. All the black and blue scales.. and the white, it looks like clouds! So so pretty!


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

He is settling in well and is already eating!!! YEAH! 

Over the weeks I've been loving the light blue bettas... I couldn't believe he was at Petco... I just couldn't leave him there..


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow. He's _*gorgeous*_!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

LuckyBlue said:


> ok... here are the pictures.. these are from the pet store cup .. he's not quite ready for him home photos... Tell me if you think he is precious???


3 words:
"I HATE YOU!!!!" XD lol jk jk
he is a very handsome marble


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

More Pictures!!!! Couldn't help myself.


----------



## angus (Apr 13, 2012)

He's lovely...what's his name?


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

He looks happy!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is super gorgeous, but don't be suprise someday he looks different ;p he is definatley a awesome marble


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't know yet.......... someone suggested Pixel..... any other suggestions?


----------



## MysticMuffin (Mar 3, 2012)

oooo I love his coloring  The names Cloud, Skye, Mist popped up in mind. Great find! Goodluck naming him =]


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm gonna get names from the kids at school.... they often have great ideas... I do like Sky... I was also thinking Billow... kind of weird, but I kind of like it.. or Breeze. 

I already love his personality too.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

OMG precious?!PRECIOUS?!PRECIOUS DONT EVEN COME CLOSE!!!
I totally agree with bettalover1507-3 words
I HATE YOU LOL jokes


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

I love the name Pixel or Pixels.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

I love everybody oohhhing and ahhhhing over my new guy... just makes me smile!:BIGwinky:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

WOW. He's gorgeous.


----------



## Scope Eye (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice


----------



## FallenMessiah (Dec 19, 2010)

I say motley  cause he's motley coloured. All bettas are precious


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

How's the little man doing, Lucky?


----------

